# Pics (:



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

I love all of my girls


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

So lovely! Love me a white face! Multiple are even better! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RanchWife (Jan 31, 2014)

So nice!


www.calving2014.wordpress.com


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank yo guys! And that was a cool article!


----------

